# Looking for Info to build a Stalkabout



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are a few.

http://www.homehauntershaven.com/stalker.htm http://www.halloweenforum.com/showth...t=52500&page=2
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=54323&highlight=stalkaround
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63193

I hope this helps.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I used pvc pipe for my frame work and a camera tri-pod for my head movement.I do not have any good pics but the links above were helpful during my build.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Good idea skullboy. Ebay has mini tripods. Do you think they might work?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I would think so,as long as it pivots smoothly.Mine even had a crank for up and down adjustment which made my head adjustment a bit easier than bending the control bars.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the links! With some messages I got and these links, I sure hope this will be easy! I will be posting pictures as soon as I start this project. Vacation is coming the end of the week, so I will be starting as soon as I get home! Yay!! I just love Halloween!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Glad to hear nyyslim. I have to start working on mine soon as well. After I finish putting the PVC in the Bluckies and finish the PVC Cemetery Fence. I need to create another to do list. :-/


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I started working on one a little late. But I am using that mini tripod off of ebay. It has a screw in the bottom that helps attach it. I drilled a small hole in my pipe, and screwed it directly onto the pipe.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I attached the head using 1 inch PVC but it didn't do as well as I though it would. It ended up the neighbor's son came over to help and I had to adjust it to fit him. He did a great job scaring the kids though.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

By the way, I used a bike helmet... wouldn't get tight enough for the "nod." Good side to side, but alway ended up looking down. Even if I didn't want it to.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Good learning experiences for next year though. I thought I saw on one of the forums someone was working on an Andoshewan (I dont know if I spelled that right) from the Fifth Element. That would be awesome.


----------

